# Windows Quicktime to play .flv, .avi



## Trespass (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a program that uses Quicktime to play videos (Transcribe! by Seventh String). I need to do a bunch of transcriptions. I don't want to convert videos, I instead want to use plugins/components whatever to extend Quicktime functionality.

On the Mac, this is easily possible: Perian - The swiss-army knife of QuickTime® components

I tried installing the K-Lite codec pack (standard) but that didn't work.

Any ideas?


----------



## orb451 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's been a while since I needed to install it, but I use this:

Free-Codecs.com : QuickTime Alternative 3.2.2 : QuickTime Alternative will allow you to play QuickTime files (.mov, .qt and other extensions) without having to install the official QuickTime Player.

In addition to the All-in-one Codec pack and a few others on the free-codecs website and I can watch and playback .flv and .avi files just fine.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Mar 15, 2011)

Do yourself a favor, just download VLC Player

Plays everything!
VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework!

I have it in my imac and its the best!


----------



## Randy (Mar 15, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Do yourself a favor, just download VLC Player
> 
> Plays everything!
> VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework!
> ...



Seconded!


----------

